# (updated) Model call flier C&C requested.



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

Well, I have decided to put out a model call on the local FB group page and see where it leads! I would appreciate any C&C you may have to offer before I publish it.

Does it sound more inviting to say "real women" "Average women" or "Everyday women?"

Technicaly I never took a "before" of my sister. I have two options for "before" pictures. The one taken closest to the shoot, it a terrible cell phone shot. The "better" shot was taken about 3 months later. Which do you think is a better option? (ignore the typos in the first example please, I displayed it so you could see the B/A options)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

A few thoughts:

-I would try and work in the fact that you're a female, as this will likely make potential clients feel a little more comfortable.

-I would use the phrase, "local photographer looking for local women".  Since you don't live in LA or Las Vegas, the "average", "real" and "every day" is implied, but without actually saying it.  

-I would change the "before" and "after" to something else, since that normally indicates the before and after of the same image.  Perhaps, "Every day snapshot" and "Glamour Portrait by Jazzie"?

-To me, your main text doesn't make it entirely clear what you're offering.  "Local photographer looking to expand portfolio seeking local women to model for free professional glamour portrait sessions. Models receive..."

In my experience with my Veteran's Portrait Project, people are suspicious, so you need to explain why you're offering something for nothing. You also need to imply value ("professional") and what's in it for them.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2015)

"real" women....
not....mannequins?
or men dressed in drag?
why are you apposed to photographing dolls and men in drag?!?


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> "real" women....
> not....mannequins?
> or men dressed in drag?
> why are you apposed to photographing dolls and men in drag?!?


Lol. Yeah I know "real" isn't the right choice...


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

How about 
"Local photographer, wishing to expand her portfolio is seeking out women of all ages interested in receiving a modern glamour portrait session along with timeless photographs in exchange for your time and collaboration"


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> How about
> "Local photographer, wishing to expand her portfolio is seeking out women of all ages interested in receiving a modern glamour portrait session along with timeless photographs in exchange for your time and collaboration"



will there be punch and pie?
I heard there will be punch and pie. 

"local female photographer" maybe? maybe too inclusive sounding...dunno. maybe just using "her" in third person works fine. 
I don't understand the "timeless photographs" thing. 
a glamour portrait session AND timeless photographs? what kind of photograph is "timeless"? what style is that? can you give an example?
maybe...."glamour and traditional portraits"?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

Agree on the "timeless".


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > How about
> ...


Meh. Im sure timeless is a catch phrase, but I am going to keep it! If it doesn't work, ill ditch it next time.  IMHO all photographs are timeless. well, as long as you back up your hard drive. The glamour session, is the session. The photographs are what she will receive AFTER the session. 

Hows it looking, minus the timeless debate of corse.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

oh yeah, also.... Since I will be posting it on FB, through my account. ( I haven't decided if I will start up an artists account or use my personal page yet) They will easily be able to see that I am a female photographer on the post, and if they click on my page.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Aug 30, 2015)

Just an FYI, if you do start up a business page on FB, they will severely limit your organic reach on a post like this. Not sure why, but any photo with a lot of text like this plays into their algorithm of "let's basically force them to pay to promote this post"


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

jsecordphoto said:


> Just an FYI, if you do start up a business page on FB, they will severely limit your organic reach on a post like this. Not sure why, but any photo with a lot of text like this plays into their algorithm of "let's basically force them to pay to promote this post"


Thanks for the heads up. I will mostly be using this directly to a group. I'm hesitant to start a business page because I don't want to be considered a business right now. So I may have to use ny personal page.


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2015)

ok so...im a little on the fence with the whole "before and after" thing...
I understand the concept,  and I see where you want to show people the difference between a "snapshot" of them, and an actual "portrait" of them. 
on the other hand....
It _*kinda*_ reads like a weight loss brochure.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> ok so...im a little on the fence with the whole "before and after" thing...
> I understand the concept,  and I see where you want to show people the difference between a "snapshot" of them, and an actual "portrait" of them.
> on the other hand....
> It _*kinda*_ reads like a weight loss brochure.


I hear ya! But it's a huge "thing" if you follow Sue Bryce and her business model- and if it's good enough for Sue..... ;-)


----------



## pixmedic (Aug 30, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > ok so...im a little on the fence with the whole "before and after" thing...
> ...



I really don't follow anyone, but a quick google search says she does a fair amount of work.
or, at least has good SEO. 
if you think it will work for you and your area, I say go for it.  Never know whats going to work until you try it.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


She is pretty famous. Not only for her brand, but for her class "28 days with Sue" on creative live and other teaching gigs.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

pixmedic said:


> ok so...im a little on the fence with the whole "before and after" thing...
> I understand the concept,  and I see where you want to show people the difference between a "snapshot" of them, and an actual "portrait" of them.
> on the other hand....
> It _*kinda*_ reads like a weight loss brochure.


Agree, and it isn't actually 'before' and 'after'.  There's a LOT of stupid in this world, and I'd lay even odds that if you post that, you'll get someone wanting you to turn a snapshot into a portrait.  I've watched a few of Sue's classes and she's a good photographer and an outstanding marketer, but I'm not sure she'd advocate the use of 'before' and 'after'.  'Amateur' and 'Professional'?  Sure...  'Snapshot' and 'Portrait'?  Without a doubt, but 'before' and 'after'?  Not so much.  The concept is excellent, the execution, IMO, needs  a  little refinement.


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 30, 2015)

tirediron said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > ok so...im a little on the fence with the whole "before and after" thing...
> ...


Actually, she does. If you join the FB Group in bed with Sue (which she stays active on) and a few videos she has up on YouTube, she does advocate before and after shots. She even has an entire page on her website with her own. 
(This May not be true for her new website- she revamped it within the last month)
According to what I remember her saying (I can't remember the exact video) The before shot SHOULD be taken when the client comes in, before hair and makeup in "regular" lighting. Fact and body to camera. 

So no, these aren't perfect b/a's but, I will make sure to start taking the before correctly so I can modify it in the future once I have more to choose from.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 30, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...


In that sense, I agree.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 30, 2015)

I like the second flyer's text, but the typeface might look a bit difficult to read on FB. Script fonts are not high on readability. If you do want "reach" on this, you would be wise to pay to promote this on Facwbook. Otherwise...like six people will ever see this...


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 31, 2015)

Derrel said:


> I like the second flyer's text, but the typeface might look a bit difficult to read on FB. Script fonts are not high on readability. If you do want "reach" on this, you would be wise to pay to promote this on Facwbook. Otherwise...like six people will ever see this...


Thanks! I actually changed the final copy a bit! Luckily, I posted this to a specific group so I didn't need to worry about promoting it!


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 31, 2015)

for whatever its worth, here is the final copy I posted this morning. I have already received messages from 5 ladies who are interested, and one who "might be" interested!


----------

